# Achenbach rein/line handling video



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Even 4 up I drive coachman style (two sets of reins). Here is a PDF that explains the difference. I've only known one driver that used the style you refer to and it wasn't something I could easily adapt to. Too many years having that right hand for the whip and waving. Larger hitches number of sets of reins can differ depending on grouping.


----------

